# Which small metal parts just cost too much?



## Metal3D_Print (Jan 18, 2018)

What are the small metal components that pop up in plumbing projects and just cost too much money because of their special design or complexity?

Small fittings, couplings, adapters, nozzles, etc. which are presumably hard to manufacture. What if these could be 3D printed in metal for way less money? Stainless steel or titanium. Would love to hear about some pain points


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Engineers, doctors, lawyers, insurance people, people who think they understand plumbing but don’t understand the government mandated code and code approved material we must use. 

Does that answer your question?


----------



## Metal3D_Print (Jan 18, 2018)

Not at all but thanks for giving it a shot!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

If you can make Sharkbite fittings cheaper that’d be great. I’d love to repipe a house with those instead of that pesky solder stuff.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Metal3D_Print said:


> Not at all but thanks for giving it a shot!


You’re dim aren’t you. Tell you what, 3D print a $1.00 coupling, get it ANSI approved, probably cost you a couple million dollars, then your manufacturing dreams will be realized.


----------



## Metal3D_Print (Jan 18, 2018)

It's a part of my job to design better parts for this industry and to improve the trade. If you don't have any relevant ideas or think there's any merit to my question then go share your knowledge in areas where you do have expertise and can provide insight. I'm asking for thoughts from people who this resonates with and who might have ideas that could improve their experience. 

I'm asking a legitimate question and trying to draw from a broader collective plumbing experience than I personally have accumulated on my own. If you think a $1 coupling qualifies as an "overly expensive, hard to manufacture, complex part" then maybe you're a bit dim. 

Let me know how much success people have had in innovating by stomping on other people's ideas and saying "this is the way it's always been done". Appreciate your shortsighted passion.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

We would sincerely like it if you *would follow the rules*, and post an intro like the moderator posted.............. How is that for being dim?


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

I've been told I charge too much for Johnson rods. It would be awesome if those were cheaper I'd def have more success moving them if they were cheaper

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## Metal3D_Print (Jan 18, 2018)

Need a 5th post in order to respond to your PM. This is #5. Responding now in PM.


----------



## Metal3D_Print (Jan 18, 2018)

Not allowed to respond to you until I have 25 posts now apparently. Sorry


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Metal3D_Print said:


> Not allowed to respond to you until I have 25 posts now apparently. Sorry


Maybe your 7th post can be an intro in the introduction section as required. You’re going to catch crap until you follow the rules!


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*confession*

*When I read this first post, I though "here we go again" sales pitch. Then the intro in another post. Now the tinkerer ... Me -- I put my brain in gear and figured maybe this guy has something. I looked up 3D Printing and Lo&Behold YouTube is full of it.*
*Yes I would say it does have a place in the trade !!!*


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*try the link again*


----------



## Metal3D_Print (Jan 18, 2018)

I'm flattered by your personal investment in trying to bad mouth everything I post on here but my intro post was actually my 3rd one. Happy to follow the rules and did what was requested of me. Appreciate your follow up though - gives me an excuse to post my #7


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Approval for 3D printed devices & appurtenances may be an obstacle at first. Once certified by AASE, ASME, CSA, etc. as long as the factory producing it monitored the product it should be fine.

Heck we are moving into 3D printing of concrete structures currently. Since this is new I wonder how long the equipment life is compared to other equipment, maintaining equipment is always expensive.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Metal3D_Print said:


> Not allowed to respond to you until I have 25 posts now apparently. Sorry


Are you able to see my message?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Metal3D_Print said:


> I'm flattered by your personal investment in trying to bad mouth everything I post on here but my intro post was actually my 3rd one. Happy to follow the rules and did what was requested of me. Appreciate your follow up though - gives me an excuse to post my #7


Don't take it too personal. We bad mouth every home owner, diy handy man, etc that come here looking for free advice.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Metal3D_Print said:


> What are the small metal components that pop up in plumbing projects and just cost too much money because of their special design or complexity?
> 
> Small fittings, couplings, adapters, nozzles, etc. which are presumably hard to manufacture. What if these could be 3D printed in metal for way less money? Stainless steel or titanium. Would love to hear about some pain points


Would love to find manhole lids cheaper than what they cost now.


----------



## Spacepirate (Jan 16, 2018)

If everything becomes cheap then everybody would think they can be a plumber and then i wont make any money on my markup


----------



## Spacepirate (Jan 16, 2018)

Also we already have cheap parts. They usually suck and come with the words MADE IN CHINA stamped into them.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Metal3D_Print said:


> What are the small metal components that pop up in plumbing projects and just cost too much money because of their special design or complexity?
> 
> Small fittings, couplings, adapters, nozzles, etc. which are presumably hard to manufacture. What if these could be 3D printed in metal for way less money? Stainless steel or titanium. Would love to hear about some pain points


Can you make me a large building heat exchanger for a couple of hundred dollars?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

If you could print me a complete titanium large frame AR upper, lower, and handguard for a few hundred that would kick a$$.

Ooh, 3d printed Ti robot apprentice! :thumbsup:

And I'm not kidding about either.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

chonkie said:


> Ooh, 3d printed Ti robot apprentice! :thumbsup:



:vs_peek: _Shut up and take my money!_


----------



## Metal3D_Print (Jan 18, 2018)

chonkie said:


> If you could print me a complete titanium large frame AR upper, lower, and handguard for a few hundred that would kick a$$.
> 
> Ooh, 3d printed Ti robot apprentice! :thumbsup:
> 
> And I'm not kidding about either.


haha well that doesn't do much for the plumbing industry but you'd probably be surprised to find out how close that is to becoming a reality... just google "form 3d firearms" and see what these metal printing companies are doing


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Metal3D_Print said:


> haha well that doesn't do much for the plumbing industry but you'd probably be surprised to find out how close that is to becoming a reality... just google "form 3d firearms" and see what these metal printing companies are doing


I've seen some of what is possible. There was a .45acp out there a few years ago but they wanted like over $10k. Phuck that.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

chonkie said:


> I've seen some of what is possible. There was a .45acp out there a few years ago but they wanted like over $10k. Phuck that.


I remember that. Wasn’t it a single shot or am I thinking of something else?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

OpenSights said:


> I remember that. Wasn’t it a single shot or am I thinking of something else?


Normal 1911. Here's a link to the gun I was talking about.

https://www.stratasysdirect.com/tec...sintering/3d-printed-1911-pistol-how-its-made


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

chonkie said:


> Normal 1911. Here's a link to the gun I was talking about.
> 
> https://www.stratasysdirect.com/tec...sintering/3d-printed-1911-pistol-how-its-made


For some reason 3D printing and single shot is stuck in my brain. Must be too much purple and glue fumes.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

You can buy S traps in big box stores.

Can big box stores sell non approved products?


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

OpenSights said:


> For some reason 3D printing and single shot is stuck in my brain. Must be too much purple and glue fumes.


There's never enough primer...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

